# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  mongodb در laravel 5.2

## tehro0n

سلام،
من xampp-win32-5.6.21-0-VC11-installer رو دانلود کردم تا بتونم از php 5.6 استفاده کنم و composer رو نصب کنم (چون ورژن کمتر رو گیر میداد)
خلاصه با دستور

composer global require "laravel/installer"
laravel new laravel

پوشه لاراول 5.2 ساخته شد، حالا برای نصب مانگو به لینک https://github.com/jenssegers/laravel-mongodb رفتم و کانفیگ http://php.net/manual/en/mongodb.installation.php رو هم انجام دادم
در نهایت با دستور

composer require jenssegers/mongodb

باید مانگو نصب میشد اما با خطای زیر مواجه شدم :(

Your requirements could not be resolved to an installable set of packages.


  Problem 1
    - jenssegers/mongodb v3.0.0 requires mongodb/mongodb ^1.0.0 -> satisfiable b
y mongodb/mongodb[1.0.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2].
    - jenssegers/mongodb v3.0.1 requires mongodb/mongodb ^1.0.0 -> satisfiable b
y mongodb/mongodb[1.0.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2].
    - jenssegers/mongodb v3.0.2 requires mongodb/mongodb ^1.0.0 -> satisfiable b
y mongodb/mongodb[1.0.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2].
    - mongodb/mongodb 1.0.2 requires ext-mongodb ^1.1.0 -> the requested PHP ext
ension mongodb is missing from your system.
    - mongodb/mongodb 1.0.1 requires ext-mongodb ^1.1.0 -> the requested PHP ext
ension mongodb is missing from your system.
    - mongodb/mongodb 1.0.0 requires ext-mongodb ^1.1.0 -> the requested PHP ext
ension mongodb is missing from your system.
    - Installation request for jenssegers/mongodb ^3.0 -> satisfiable by jensseg
ers/mongodb[v3.0.0, v3.0.1, v3.0.2].


  To enable extensions, verify that they are enabled in those .ini files:
    - D:\xampp\php\php.ini
  You can also run `php --ini` inside terminal to see which files are used by PH
P in CLI mode.


Installation failed, reverting ./composer.json to its original content.


کسی در مورد این خطا چیزی میدونه؟
هرچی جستجو درمورد CLI کردم که چرا مانگو روی cmd کار نمی کنه متوجه نشدم

دستور phpinfo رو که میزنم مانگو نصبه اما تو cmd با php دستور رو میزنم مانگو نیست

----------


## numberone1

سلام 

اول  باید درایور mongoDB رو نصب کنی بعد روی لاراول فعالش کنی.
این ارور میگه من درایور و پیدا نمیکنم
http://mongodb.github.io/mongo-php-driver/

----------


## tehro0n

> سلام 
> 
> اول  باید درایور mongoDB رو نصب کنی بعد روی لاراول فعالش کنی.
> این ارور میگه من درایور و پیدا نمیکنم
> http://mongodb.github.io/mongo-php-driver/


من هم فایل php_mongo رو گرفتم و هم extension=php_mongo.dll; رو زدم و Xampp رو ریست کردم
قبلش هم mongo رو نصب کردم و محتویات فایل bin یک سری فایل mongod وجود داره که استارت هم شده

در واقع من با دستوارت php می تونم به مانگو وصل و اطلاعات رو ذخیره و کنم اما در لاراول دستورات الکوینت ها یا دی بی کار نمی کنه


'mongodb' => [
            'driver'   => 'mongodb',
            'host'     => env('DB_HOST', 'localhost'),
            'port'     => env('DB_PORT', 27017),
            'database' => env('DB_DATABASE'),
            'username' => env('DB_USERNAME'),
            'password' => env('DB_PASSWORD'),
            'options' => [
                'database' => 'admin' // sets the authentication database required by mongo 3
            ]
        ],


این کدها را نیز در دیتابیس کانفیگ قرار دادم

----------


## tehro0n

*mongo*MongoDB Support
enabled

Version
1.6.8

Streams Support
enabled

SSL Support
enabled

Supported Authentication Mechanisms

MONGODB-CR
enabled

SCRAM-SHA-1
enabled

MONGODB-X509
enabled

GSSAPI (Kerberos)
enabled

PLAIN
enabled


Directive
Local Value
Master Value

mongo.allow_empty_keys
0
0

mongo.chunk_size
261120
261120

mongo.cmd
$
$

mongo.default_host
localhost
localhost

mongo.default_port
27017
27017

mongo.is_master_interval
15
15

mongo.long_as_object
0
0

mongo.native_long
0
0

mongo.ping_interval
5
5

----------


## conter

> من هم فایل php_mongo رو گرفتم و هم extension=php_mongo.dll; رو زدم و Xampp رو ریست کردم
> قبلش هم mongo رو نصب کردم و محتویات فایل bin یک سری فایل mongod وجود داره که استارت هم شده
> 
> در واقع من با دستوارت php می تونم به مانگو وصل و اطلاعات رو ذخیره و کنم اما در لاراول دستورات الکوینت ها یا دی بی کار نمی کنه
> 
> 
> 'mongodb' => [
>             'driver'   => 'mongodb',
>             'host'     => env('DB_HOST', 'localhost'),
> ...



برای اضافه کردن mongodb به composer  از دستور :‌

composer require jenssegers/mongodb --ignore-platform-reqs 

استفاده کنید تا مشکل شما حل شه.

----------

